# Carp fishing ford lake



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

What bait should I use for carp? Or lures? Also this is a stupid question I'm new to carp fishing I've bass and pike fished for my entire life. Can I get away without using a carp rod? Just using a standard spinning rod or bait caster with heavier line and heavy duty rod for now.


----------



## Dale Lieffers (Jan 8, 2009)

Look under warm water fishing. Then find carpman. I can't get them on hook and line so I use my bow. Great fun.


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

Bass Hunter

Look up Carpman... (Kevin) got me started on carp fishing 2 years ago... 
Carp gear is all ready to go, once the browns move off shore.


Also check out Carpanglersgroup.com they will have alot of information as well


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I've always used corn on a hook. Sometimes you can make what I call a "sandwich". That is put a pice of corn on and slide it up the shank of your hook, then a small piece of worm, then another kernel of corn and repeat. Make sure you leave the barb and at least half the bend exposed.

Then there's my corn salsa:

1 can whole kernel corn
1/4 to 1/2 cup honey
1 teaspoon cayenne

Heat up the honey. You can microwave it for about 15 seconds but try not to go any longer. Honey reaches "critical mass" quickly in the micro and will start to fry. This will loosen it up and allow it to mix easier. Then put all ingredients into a small tupperware (or whatever you have) container and mix. Let it sit in your fridge over night and use it when you are ready. This stuff works. I took second in the Lunker Derby in Lansing a few years ago with this bait.

I've used my noodle rods on Ford for carp. You can get away with lighter lines as you won't be fighting current. I've taken fish over 20lbs on 4lb line.

You can also sight fish for carp with fly gear on the west side of the lake using weighted nymphs and streamers. Find one that is grazing along the bottom and cast in front of it. Let the fly kick up a little mud and with luck the fish will take your fly and its game on. When the cottonwoods start shedding their seeds the carp will rise for them. A simple fly made with white marabou or even a cotton ball will do the trick.


----------

